# The DA's Elimination is great for US Soccer ... here is why



## MWN (Apr 17, 2020)

US Soccer's killing the Development Academy League is a great thing, IF you want professional clubs to “invest” in player development that may eventually translate to US Soccer competitiveness on the international level.

*The DA Was Never Designed to Invest in Player Development*

The development academy was NEVER an actual academy run by US Soccer.  It was simply a league designed to foster and promote high level play under more rigid training rules.  It was branded by US Soccer, but really operated and financed by the participating clubs.

Training was always left solely in the hands of the individual clubs and team coaches that were accepted to the DA.  Sure, there were recommendations by US Soccer Youth coaches, but the model was flawed from the outset because the non-MLS clubs had ZERO incentive to invest in players.  It was a Pay-2-Play model, unless the athlete was fortunate enough to be accepted to a fully-funded MLS development academy.  Non MLS clubs subsidized the DA teams on the backs of the non-DA teams in the clubs and it gave them some marketing prestige in selling a "pathway."

For over a decade the MLS teams had ONE small incentive to invest in players ... exemption from certain draft rules under the "homegrown player" designation.  As the years went on, these MLS teams watched youth player after player leave the MLS youth academies and sign with Latin American teams and European team and these MLS teams received nothing, NADA, zip.

Another problem existed between the DA’s haves (fully funded programs tied to MLS teams) and the have not’s (non-MLS and fully funded programs), which was competitive play.  The MLS academies lamented that the non MLS DA programs were simply not at the same level.  It wasn’t for lack of trying, because the MLS DA programs could poach the best from the non-MLS DA teams at virtual will.  US Soccer at the MLS urging agreed to separate the DA into two divisions.

Finally in 2019 (beginning April 18, 2019), the MLS changed courses and stated that it would for the first time, support training and solidarity payments under FIFA Regulations on the Status and Transfer of Players (the “*FIFA Regulations*” or “*RSTP*”).  This singular act began the eventual march towards elimination of the DA.

The MLS’ about face on RSTP was the first nail in the DA coffin.  Because the MLS only supported RSTP for MLS academies, a rift between the non-MLS and MLS DA clubs grew wider and wider with many clubs questioning participation if they were relegated to Division 2.

On top of all of this, the USL has been feverishly looking to increase it relevance, and announced its own USL Development Academy (USL-A) for U15-U19 prospects that would fall outside the US Soccer’s DA league (another nail in the coffin).

*The Development Academy has little to no relevance to the US National Team’s Performance*

Those that point to the failure of the US Soccer men’s national team and attribute the US Soccer Development Academy league as bearing some sort of responsibility (many on this board) lack a fundamental understanding of professional development at a world class level. 

The DA was doomed and always has been doomed as a true development academy for the US National team because 16 year olds do not make up a senior US National Team (that has any chance of winning).  The players that make this team are developed through professional teams and their U23 academies/training regiments.

In the US, the MLS academies (U19-U23) are substandard and the teams play in the 3rd Division (USL-1).  The USL-Champions division is the 2nd Professional Division.  The youth academies were always a bad investment (until now) for the reasons cited (lack of RSTP)

The hole in player development has always been and remains the 18-22 year olds.  European and Latin American teams are just so much better because there is good money to be made and adoption of the FIFA transfer rules by every single nation encouraged investment in the under 18’s.

The model for youth development around the world is:

Professional Club funds its youth academies
Player’s move up and are transferred and signed from one lower level academy (Division 3 to 2) and eventually reach a Division 1 youth academy.
The youth player is constantly challenged and eventually signs a professional contract at 16 or 17.
The youth player excels as a young adult and is sold to another team (preferably in another federation) before 21.
Solidarity and Training Compensation (5%) flows down from the buying club to the selling club and all the academies and everybody see an ROI on its investment.
The model for youth development in the US (pre-2019):

Parent’s fund development of player
Player excels and finds way to DA.
Player turns 18 and one of 3 things occurs: 
Player goes to college and becomes non-competitive from an international level, eventually becomes a salesman, banker, etc.
Player signs with MLS team and continues training in substandard play environment.
Player signs with international team without his academy receiving anything and trains in high level professional environment.

With the elimination of the DA and the MLS taking on responsibility for a professional youth academy system, we are now starting to move towards a proven system.

*Don’t cry about the DA, rejoice in its death, US Soccer got it right.*

As discussed, the DA has been on the way out for some time and was going to be diluted by the USL with their new youth development academy program.  The MLS got the ball rolling with acceptance of FIFA solidarity and training fees, that now gave them (for the first time) a true incentive to invest in players because a potential ROI was on the horizon.

*What About the Girls*

The Girls DA was simply a replacement for a system that wasn’t broken (i.e. ECNL/National League to College to National Team).  The girls will go back to ECNL and National League (US Youth) and NPL (US Club) and have all the same opportunities they always had.

Because the economic considerations are much different between professional play for women v. men, the girls/women’s system of development is motivated not by money, but college and national pride. 

*What Has Really Changed?*

For those with no national team aspirations … the patch on his/her uniform.  For those with professional/national team aspirations, a much better training environment is around the corner.  These athletes will continue to work towards finding a home in a fully-funded MLS academy … but now the MLS teams have a financial incentive to invest more heavily in their training programs because RSTP $$$$ is in play.

*The Future*

RSTP will change the landscape of the Pay-2-Play model for elite level youth.  We will likely see the following occur:

MLS teams will expand their footprint with partnerships between the team and other clubs.  The new sales pitch will be “Our club is an MLS team partner, and the pathway is our Rec Program to our Academy Team to our MLS partner’s academy.”  The smarter MLS clubs will contractually agree to share RSTP monies with the partner club, thus, encouraging elimination or reduction of pay-2-play.  The more progressive MLS clubs will create additional schools like programs (think IMG Academy). and


MLS and USL are about to go to war over the 18-23 year olds.  Currently the MLS “B” team plays in USL-1 (3rd Division).  This isn’t going to fly down the road.  The MLS will make a play to form a 2nd Division League if the USL rebuffs changes to the USL that the MLS will demand.  In this war, the USL will ultimately lose.


----------



## foreveryoung (Apr 17, 2020)

Great consolidation of all the information!  Thank you!  I'm cautiously optimistic that this shift will lead to a better youth soccer experience with a farther reach than just pay to play has done and will eventually (with time) produce better players in the US for professional and national teams.


----------



## MWN (Apr 17, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Great consolidation of all the information!  Thank you!  I'm cautiously optimistic that this shift will lead to a better youth soccer experience with a farther reach than just pay to play has done and will eventually (with time) produce better players in the US for professional and national teams.


To eliminate pay-to-play for the elite and potentially elite athletes RSTP incentives must flow down to all academy programs (MLS, USL, etc.), otherwise there is no incentive.  With RSTP, the upper level academies will look at their programs through a much different lens ... selling players instead of exempting players from the draft.  When selling player becomes the motive you will see more dollars being thrown into development of youth at the club academy level.

An interesting model that is being pitched will also be the partner programs, whereby an MLS club contracts with the regional power-house clubs to funnel talent to the MLS club and the MLS club shares RSTP dollars with the regional partner ... this will certainly help subsidize and/or scholarship some kids.


----------



## Son (Apr 17, 2020)

That is such a shift in thinking. It will take a long time before we see non-MLS clubs enthusiastically send their better players to MLS academies.  The non-MLS clubs do not get a dime unless  the MLS academy is able to sell the player for a significant sum.  What are the chances of that happening?

Maybe after the first non-MLS clubs cash their solidarity payment checks, other clubs will take note.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 17, 2020)

MWN said:


> Currently the MLS “B” team plays in USL-1 (3rd Division)


On that I will disagree. Most of the MLS B teams are in the top USL league (Championship League). Granted there are some in USL 1. 

Good overall post though.


----------



## MWN (Apr 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> On that I will disagree. Most of the MLS B teams are in the top USL league (Championship League). Granted there are some in USL 1.
> 
> Good overall post though.





Desert Hound said:


> On that I will disagree. Most of the MLS B teams are in the top USL league (Championship League). Granted there are some in USL 1.
> 
> Good overall post though.


Your point is well taken, my language not precise (or a bit misleading).  My point was that the vasy majority (21 of the MLS teams) do not have B teams playing in the USL - Champions League.  Let's take a quick look at the numbers.  There are 26 MLS Teams

*MLS "B" teams in USL - Champions*:

Atlanta United 2
LA Galaxy II
New York Red Bulls II
Philadelphia Union II
Portland Timbers 2 FC
Sporting KC II
Where do the other B teams play?

*USL - League One (3rd Division)*

New England Revolution II
Orlando City B
Toronto FC II
The other 18 MLS Team simply play their B teams in friendlies or with regional leagues.  The reason is the USL - Champions League cost of entry is too high at this point and there is no ROI.  For the majority of the MLS teams, the USL does not represent a viable competitive league for their Academies/B Teams.  Changes are in the works.


----------



## younothat (Apr 17, 2020)

MWN said:


> Your point is well taken, my language not precise (or a bit misleading).  My point was that the vasy majority (21 of the MLS teams) do not have B teams playing in the USL - Champions League.  Let's take a quick look at the numbers.  There are 26 MLS Teams
> 
> *MLS "B" teams in USL - Champions*:
> 
> ...


Well your leaving out the the other two divisions, League Two & USL "A" academy this was purposed to start up this fall that's for youth players U15-U19.

There are MLS and Non-MLS clubs stated to participate or already did in the two "A" regionals  they conducted. Don't recall which MLS or non did in Socal but this seems like another "pathway" for those looking to play USL or something beyond what this new MLS youth offering may end up being.

USL Championship, League One (D3), League Two (PDL) , and Academy gives them 4 different offerings. League Two is important because there are a number of college players in that normally.

One of the good things about USL is you can sign a amateur contract and still keep your college eligibility.

In other USL news...








						USL eying possible July start to season, participation in US Open Cup in question | MLSSoccer.com
					

USL eyes possible July start, USOC participation in question




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## jpeter (Apr 17, 2020)

younothat said:


> Well your leaving out the the other two divisions, League Two & USL "A" academy this was purposed to start up this fall that's for youth players U15-U19.
> 
> There are MLS and Non-MLS clubs stated to participate or already did in the two "A" regionals  they conducted. Don't recall which MLS or non did in Socal but this seems like another "pathway" for those looking to play USL or something beyond what this new MLS youth offering may end up being.
> 
> ...


USL academy was mostly for non MLS I thought?  Maybe some confusion because da clubs where participation and sent players.

Orange county FC seems to be most aggressive in this space didn't they sign Jacob and Shane to amateur contracts and make a splash about "the youngest players" signed or something like that.

USL has been around for while and expanding with some backing, if MLS decided to turn on them now don't think that will be good for either.


----------



## MWN (Apr 17, 2020)

younothat said:


> Well your leaving out the the other two divisions, League Two & USL "A" academy this was purposed to start up this fall that's for youth players U15-U19.
> 
> There are MLS and Non-MLS clubs stated to participate or already did in the two "A" regionals  they conducted. Don't recall which MLS or non did in Socal but this seems like another "pathway" for those looking to play USL or something beyond what this new MLS youth offering may end up being.
> 
> ...


I view USL-2 as a regional league and it falls under that definition.  USL-A was addressed in my original post as a motivating factor for the MLS to control the academy system moving forward.  Certainly, USL-2, UPSL,  and all the other semi-pro leagues provide a wonderful place for players to play.  But, we cannot be delusional about this ... if college is the goal then that athlete will never be a US Men National Team player given the current level of international competition.  Our next generation of USMNT players will follow the path of Pulisic, Sargent, Llanez, etc.  Skip the MLS/USL and college altogether ... which is why the MLS has now embraced RSTP.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 17, 2020)

MWN said:


> I view USL-2 as a regional league and it falls under that definition.  USL-A was addressed in my original post as a motivating factor for the MLS to control the academy system moving forward.  Certainly, USL-2, UPSL,  and all the other semi-pro leagues provide a wonderful place for players to play.  But, we cannot be delusional about this ... if college is the goal then that athlete will never be a US Men National Team player given the current level of international competition.  Our next generation of USMNT players will follow the path of Pulisic, Sargent, Llanez, etc.  Skip the MLS/USL and college altogether ... which is why the MLS has now embraced RSTP.


Wow so stabbing your current partner (USL) in the back and dirty dealing instead of collaborating is great for US soccer ? 

Sure all those millions invested in USL are going to be happy hearing about this sneak attack "war" at this point in time. Great timing & PR.

Bravo to the former ussda,ussf, MLS folks... off to a good start, who else will they trying to rub out next?


----------



## MWN (Apr 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Wow so stabbing your current partner (USL) in the back and dirty dealing instead of collaborating is great for US soccer ?
> 
> Sure all those millions invested in USL are going to be happy hearing about this sneak attack "war" at this point in time. Great timing & PR.
> 
> Bravo to the former ussda,ussf, MLS folks... off to a good start, who else will they trying to rub out next?


@lafalafa,

The MLS and the USL will work together as long as the USL is willing to compromise and give the MLS what it needs.  But, and this is a big "but," the reality is the MLS - Single Entity Model and the USL model are ultimately incompatible and war is on the horizon once the MLS sees an ROI in the 2nd division.   The only hope the USL has is to embrace a Pro/Rel model between its Divisions and go sign a bunch of foreign players to raise the level of play above the MLS.  Supplant the MLS as the 1st Division in the eyes of the consumer and eventually US Soccer.


----------



## texanincali (Apr 21, 2020)

MWN said:


> *MLS "B" teams in USL - Champions*:
> 
> Atlanta United 2
> LA Galaxy II
> ...


Very good post overall.  However, you are missing quite of few MLS "reserve teams" in your list.  

Loudon United - DC United second team - USL Championship
The Miami FC - Inter Miami second team - USL Championship
Real Monarchs - Real Salt Lake second team - USL Championship
Rio Grande Valley - Houston Dynamo affiliated - USL Championship
Tacoma Defiance - Seattle Sounders second team - USL Championship
North Texas SC - FC Dallas second team - USL League One


----------



## watfly (Apr 21, 2020)

More evidence of US Soccer's mismanagement and why its a great thing that they are out of the DA.









						Bernie James on the DA's collapse: 'To just abandon everyone creates panic and problems for everyone involved'
					

Crossfire Premier joined the Boys DA upon its inception in 2007, Girls ECNL upon its launch in 2009, and Girls DA when it started in 2017.




					www.socceramerica.com


----------



## jpeter (Apr 21, 2020)

watfly said:


> More evidence of US Soccer's mismanagement and why its a great thing that they are out of the DA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup Bernie speaks well for most.

I'm sure they were happy that MLS keep the RSPT money for themselfs also.

Been a struggle vs a system that excludes the vast majority of players for the benefit of the few.  Monopolistic systems tend to be that way.

Trying to rewrite history to fit a new narrative usually doesn't work.  US soccer is in a really bad financial situation wiith the USWNT asking for $66millon apparently they don't have that kind of money to cover it with only 40 million dollars in reserve.  Talk about blowing it.


----------



## watfly (Apr 21, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Yup Bernie speaks well for most.
> 
> I'm sure they were happy that MLS keep the RSPT money for themselfs also.
> 
> ...


US Soccer will be a case study for MBA and Law Schools for years to come on what not to do.

In terms of the timing and lack of notice, we may look back on the "rip the bandaid" approach as a good thing.

I hope that RSPT leads to an improvement in our soccer development, but I don't see it as the panacea that some are making it out to be.  I don't see how its going to improve the quality of our overall coaching, among other things.


----------



## EOTL (Apr 21, 2020)

watfly said:


> US Soccer will be a case study for MBA and Law Schools for years to come on what not to do.
> 
> In terms of the timing and lack of notice, we may look back on the "rip the bandaid" approach as a good thing.
> 
> I hope that RSPT leads to an improvement in our soccer development, but I don't see it as the panacea that some are making it out to be.  I don't see how its going to improve the quality of our overall coaching, among other things.


I disagree only to the extent I think it is a case study for an Econ 1 class for Kentucky basketball players. Too bad Econ 1 wasn’t a mandatory class for male collegiate soccer players 30 years ago. If it were, we wouldn’t be in this predicament today.


----------



## Copa9 (Apr 28, 2020)

MWN said:


> I view USL-2 as a regional league and it falls under that definition.  USL-A was addressed in my original post as a motivating factor for the MLS to control the academy system moving forward.  Certainly, USL-2, UPSL,  and all the other semi-pro leagues provide a wonderful place for players to play.  But, we cannot be delusional about this ... if college is the goal then that athlete will never be a US Men National Team player given the current level of international competition.  Our next generation of USMNT players will follow the path of Pulisic, Sargent, Llanez, etc.  Skip the MLS/USL and college altogether ... which is why the MLS has now embraced RSTP.


Who cares what 20-30 players do in the future.  Doesn't matter.


----------

